# Can I use a relative's car for Uber?



## Keith1987 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi, I was just wondering since my car is a 2001 and doesn't qualify for Uber, could I use my mother's car, which is a 2010, to contract with Uber? She's willing to put me on her insurance. Is this allowed by Uber?


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

If your name is on the cars insurance policy


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes, it is allowed


----------

